# Eating fruits and vegetables (video)



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

This video below is american, but it suggests just eating 1 apple a day would save 30k premature lives, and 5 billion dollars each year in medical costs

Better health and save money, why isn't this at the topic of our governments agenda?

http://www.livescience.com/38733-an-apple-a-day-can-do-more-than-just-keep-the-doctor-away-video.html


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

SheaButters said:


> This video below is american, but it suggests just eating 1 apple a day would save 30k premature lives, and 5 billion dollars each year in medical costs
> 
> Better health and save money, why isn't this at the topic of our governments agenda?
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/38733-an-apple-a-day-can-do-more-than-just-keep-the-doctor-away-video.html


 ... you might want to ask also "what's in it for-those-in-charge of the government's agenda" to getting people to eat more of these things?

Since this is an American based video - recall one of their leaders hasn't really set a fine example to eat more veggies either, never mind about fruits. http://www.nytimes.com/1990/03/23/us/i-m-president-so-no-more-broccoli.html ... oh boy. :biggrin:


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I grew up on an orchard in the Okanagan...no way I'm eating year old apples treated with chemicals so they don't rot that they sell in our grocery stores....fwiw I do eat bananas because I don't know what a decent banana tastes like.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

SheaButters said:


> Better health and save money, *why isn't this at the topic of our governments agenda?*


Three pronged really:

1) Big pharma companies have the doctors on lockdown. And push drugs instead of healthy choices because that is where the money is.

2) Big agriculture has the government and food pyramid on lockdown. Wheat and corn are two of the most unhealthy things out there, but the industry thrives due to massive subsidies.

3) Social justice warriors on the internet have successfully promoted a campaign of fat acceptance and "everyone is beautiful" bullshit. It is now politically unpalpaple for any politician to actively support "health lifestyles" lest they upset the large and empowered cohort of voter who would rather vote for a socialist who likes their fat-asses just the way they are.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Who doesn't know fruit is good for you? Your great grandmother knew this 100 years ago. It is hardly a secret. Will check out the video now.

Later. Pretty basic stuff, I can't believe anybody doesn't already know this at least in principle. I agree governments should stop subsidizing junk food but take exception to the idea that fresh fruit and vegetables cost a lot of money. When I stopped buying pies, donuts, macaroni, cheezy doodles etc. and switched to fresh fruit and vegetables my food cost went down. I also noticed a small bag of fresh produce fed me just as long, and was more satisfying, than a big bag of white bread, pastries, sausages, and canned stuff.

In case anyone is in doubt, here is the secret of living a long, healthy life.

1) Lay off booze, drugs, and tobacco

2)Don't eat too much. Eat mostly plants

4) Get some fresh air, sunshine and exercise every day

5) Get a good night's sleep.

6) Take a bath once in a while

7) Stop worrying

I have outlined this program to doctors, and suggested if everybody did just these things, they would lose half their business. One said it would be more like 90%. Another said all he would have left is obstetrics. None disagreed, all endorsed it.

There is nothing on that list that has not been common knowledge for at least 100 years.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

An apple a day may keep the doctor away but these days apples cost money but the doctor is free.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah. That's what we need more of.... sugar (glucose, fructose, sucrose). Obesity, diabetes, CVD, cancer.... that's the ticket!


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Who doesn't know fruit is good for you? Your great grandmother knew this 100 years ago. It is hardly a secret. Will check out the video now.
> 
> Later. Pretty basic stuff, I can't believe anybody doesn't already know this at least in principle. I agree governments should stop subsidizing junk food but take exception to the idea that fresh fruit and vegetables cost a lot of money. When I stopped buying pies, donuts, macaroni, cheezy doodles etc. and switched to fresh fruit and vegetables my food cost went down. I also noticed a small bag of fresh produce fed me just as long, and was more satisfying, than a big bag of white bread, pastries, sausages, and canned stuff.
> 
> ...


Not bad except for 1. People who have 1 to 2 drinks a day on average, live longer than people who don't drink at all. Just ask Dr. Oz.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

SheaButters said:


> This video below is american, but it suggests just eating 1 apple a day would save 30k premature lives, and 5 billion dollars each year in medical costs
> 
> Better health and save money, why isn't this at the topic of our governments agenda?
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/38733-an-apple-a-day-can-do-more-than-just-keep-the-doctor-away-video.html


Some truth in that. The Japanese people eat mostly veggies and rice , which is gluten free, mostly fish (Omega acids good for you) and lots of veggies/fruits. Rarely do they eat beef. They live longer and have more healthy lives.
What is killing us prematurely in NA is the general American fast food lifestyle (grease burgers, fries and lots of sugar and HFCS. 
Sugar in drinks and in almost everything we buy in the food stores...sugar, which rots out our teeth and gives us all kinds of health issues, obesity is one of many.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> An apple a day may keep the doctor away but these days apples cost money but the doctor is free.


Sorry, but the doctors (even if it's in Canada) are not free at all. Subsidized through personal income taxes.
They may be considered free only if you're living on welfare payments or very low incomes.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

We cannot force people to eat what they should..
Luckily my body has let me know what I can and cannot eat. No wheat and gluten, no peanuts, walnuts, eggs due to allergies that are getting worse as I age. No booze thanks to a super cranky pancreas. I have chosen to eat grain free to see if it helps with my thyroid disease. 
I get a lot of comments from folks thinking that if I can't eat grains then my selection of food is bleak, it is not. That being said it was a learning curve. Now I do not even think twice about my food and I only weep over bread items once in a long while.
I hope eating like this gives me a long and healthy life. Good food, cardio, weights and yoga....sounds like a good formula.

Apples, not right now. I have a tree full of plums to deal with!


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

Itchy54 said:


> I hope eating like this gives me a long and healthy life. Good food, cardio, weights and yoga....sounds like a good formula.


That's a great formula! Especially if you do cardio/weights/yoga or other activity at least 5 times a week. Keep it up and watch your quality of life soar above your same-age unhealthy peers as time passes. The same can be said about financial fitness.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Just t screw with the consensus there is always a few old guys(100+)that smoke like chimney's and have a few nips of jack daniel's in the mourning and are fit as a fiddle lol(my old neighbor)
I am convinced a persons genes is a large part of living long(out door work seems to have something also)farmers/carpenters etc seem to live long


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

donald said:


> Just t screw with the consensus there is always a few old guys(100+)that smoke like chimney's and have a few nips of jack daniel's in the mourning and are fit as a fiddle lol(my old neighbor)
> I am convinced a persons genes is a large part of living long(out door work seems to have something also)farmers/carpenters etc seem to live long


 I have never met anyone that smokes like a chimney that was in good shape. Come on how many olympic athletes incorporate smoking as part of their training ? Maybe the curlers or if they add golf the golfers could get away with smoking but the runners & cross country skiers I just do not see these guys inhaling smoke. A lot of none smokers are in bad shape from being exposed to smoke from smokers (although the laws have made it better recently) Sure some smokers live long but they have never experienced a day of health/vitality while they were smokers based on my standards. All the smokers I know have very low energy & how can they have high energy when they are not getting as much oxygen.


----------

